# Will an Eheim 2237 filter be sufficient for my 75 gal?



## jameson_43 (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm wondering if an Eheim 2217 filter will have suffiecient filtration for my 75 gal with 4 RBP's. It's advertised for tanks up to 165 gallons. Which is about double the size of my tank. Will that be enuf filtration?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

that may be good for a while depending on fish size. If you have enough biological media to keep your tank stable, and Nitrate readings are decent, biologically you would be fine.

Piranha can be messy, I would reccomend adding a hang on filter, just to help remove small pieces of food and debri, Like an ac 500.....


----------

